# Letro - divided doses



## r00kie (Apr 20, 2010)

Guys,

I ve 2.5 mg tabs of letro. I need to divide the dosage into .25mg. How do I split the tabs? Powder them?

thanks


----------



## downtown (Apr 20, 2010)

Well im got to say, not possible.  You could however make a oral suspension with the tabs, google should tell you what you need to make a oral suspension.

If i was you id just cut the tabs into 4ths and dose it that way.


----------



## tballz (Apr 21, 2010)

That's why I go with liquid letro from CEM.  Easy to dose small quantities.


----------



## toothache (Apr 22, 2010)

Liquid letro is easy to dose.


----------

